# Last Part For My Restoration Found



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The car is finally finished, I couldn't find a decent steering wheel so I bought the Eastwood kit and restored it.
Came out really nice but it also made the sun baked and cracked center cap look even worse and I haven't been able to find a nice one until today.
About once a week I check out Frank's site and last night I found this, I called first thing this morning before it was gone and it will be here tomorrow.
It's like the cherry on top of the sundae.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice looking piece :smile3: GR, looks like you've finally got there, many congrats. Now its rock and roll time with her finally :surprise:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Except for the weather, we got snow on Monday which melted off on Tuesday but the county decided to get rid of their stockpile of cinders so those damn things are everywhere.
Today it is supposed to rain so maybe next week I can take it out.
I was lucky to get that cap, it was posted that afternoon and I have missed out on a couple parts before, I had emailed that night and asked Frank to put it on my account and I would call in the AM to confirm.
I have been looking for one of these for about a year with no luck and hard to find parts posted there don't last very long.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> ...
> I was lucky to get that cap, it was posted that afternoon and I have missed out on a couple parts before, I had emailed that night and asked Frank to put it on my account and I would call in the AM to confirm.
> I have been looking for one of these for about a year with no luck and hard to find parts posted there don't last very long.


GoatRoper, First would like to congratulate you for finding the last piece to your restoration! 

As far as being an extremely hard to find part, would bet if you had mentioned here or on PY board, in a blurb, or a wanted ad, that you were looking for such a piece, you would have immediately had multiple offers for a really nice condition '67 brushed horn cap, they're not that difficult to find in longtime vender & collector circles just have to know who to ask  As an example, since '88 have sold over 3 dozen of the '67 (brushed) and matte '68 horn caps...all show quality. currently have over a dozen really nice '67 dlx horn caps sleeved and in a Rubbermaid parts tub. 28 qt rubbermaid parts tubs...have over 200 of them organized with Pontiac parts... just a small fraction of parts available, usually relatively easy to get to, take pics, just have to ask. Not the only one that has such a working inventory.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It's the same way with pinball restorers but they don't get off the parts unless they know you and you also have "trade bait".
It takes a long time to meet these guys and get into that circle, there are collectors and restorers and restorers that have the parts don't get off of them since you can't restore the games without the parts.
I don't ask here for parts for that reason, I figure guys that have these parts use them for their own restores and won't get off of them.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> It's the same way with pinball restorers but they don't get off the parts unless they know you and you also have "trade bait".
> It takes a long time to meet these guys and get into that circle, there are collectors and restorers and restorers that have the parts don't get off of them since you can't restore the games without the parts.
> I don't ask here for parts for that reason, I figure guys that have these parts use them for their own restores and won't get off of them.


Not sure a similarity can be drawn between pinball restorers hoarding parts and longtime vendors/restorers in the muscle car hobby that actually turn over inventory. Small fry locals playing carrot and stick games, decided long before the Internet took off, didn't have to deal with them, and respectfully, neither should anyone. Many long timers like myself started working swappers in the '80's, running ads in the trader papers, going to regional and National shows, setting up meeting buyers, sellers and longtime folks that are still very active in the hobby. Its simple, for most there are tremendous repeat transactions, and none have to have a very expensively designed website, keep it updated every week, and charge extreme prices for common items. 

Not sure how many dormant contributors there are here on this forum, ones that are well stocked in nice original parts, but can easily name off over a half a dozen on PY forum that are well stocked for certain year ranges of Pontiacs. Everyone of them is a contributor of true knowledge, above board, and each one of their word is gold, not game players. Over half of just that quickly thought of group, I've personally visited their shops or warehouses, and nice parts routinely come and go. None of us run Hemmings ads anymore, that was '80's... pre internet boards. This forum may not be near as active as PY, its just at some times the responses are some of the most naive, I've ever read when it comes to suggesting sourcing quality parts, and I'm not even going to go there with the support of the poor to medoicre quality (turn and burn) repro parts that are consistently put out by at least one national supplier.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I probably should have posted a WTB but I have posted here for a few parts with no response, I don't do Ebay or Paypal so my options are pretty much limited to Pontiac wreckers.
I tried to find OEM spindles to do my disc brake conversion but couldn't find them, I ended up getting a kit from Summit, it's not what I wanted but what I could find.
I did make one post on the PY forum to add my name to the repro list for a steering wheel but as far as I know it never got made.
The ones I did find were basically cores in worse shape than mine, I did find one guy that would recast mine for 12 hundred+ shipping so I ended up buying the Eastwood kit and doing it myself.
I assumed the horn caps were the same since the ones I did find were as bad as mine or worse.


----------

